# NBA Finals Thread: Detroit vs. San Antonio



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes! We finally know who we're going to play, so now we are a step closer to the NBA Finals. I'm pumped.




Game 1:Thursday June 9th, 8:00 PM @ San Antonio
Game 2: Sunday June 12th, 8:00 PM @ San Antonio
Game 3: Tuesday June 14th, 8:00 PM @Detroit
Game 4: Thursday June 16th, 8:00 PM @Detroit
*Game 5: Sunday June 19th, 8:00 PM @Detroit
*Game 6:Tuesday June 21st, 8:00 PM @ San Antonio
*Game 7: Thursday June 23rd, 8:00 PM @ San Antonio 



* = Your token if neccessary note





I'm going with SA in 7. I loved how our offense looked against Phoenix, but the half court offense is really going to have to be at it's best for us to win this series. Defensively I think we should do a fine job on them, so I think half court offense is the main focal point of the whole series. 




Tony Parker better come to play ball for every game in this series. We can't afford to have him losing his confidence and allowing Detroit to cheat over on Duncan. I'm also very curious as to how Manu is going to do with Prince on him. Basically, if Prince can lock down Manu and keep him in the 15-16 PPG range, we're in big trouble, unless Parker decides to go for 20+. The good thing about the Spurs is that we don't have to completely rely on just Parker or Manu playing well. Both need to carry an even share, and both need to come to play some big time ball. Detroit will single cover Duncan, so the key there is that Duncan gets down on the block and gets their big men in foul trouble. 



Thoughts? It seems as if the Spurs are the favorites overall from the media and on these boards, so I'm not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Up till now we haven't really had any try competition. I expect, or atleast hope, that will be different this time.

My prediction: Spurs in 6


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Let's go Spurs. I never thought I'd root for the Spurs, since they have way to many foreigners for my liking, however, anything is better than Detroit.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Let's go Spurs. I never thought I'd root for the Spurs, since they have way to many foreigners for my liking, however, anything is better than Detroit.





All that matters is we have your support.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> All that matters is we have your support.


Speak for yourself, Koko. He made fun of two of my favorite teams


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh, and just as a disclaimer, I don't dislike foreigners in general, just in basketball.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

:curse: I'll have you know my three favorite players are foreigners: Emanuel Ginobilli, William Parker, and Timmothy Duncan! I don't know why I'm calling them by thier proper names! That's probably you're fault too! :curse:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Pistons are good, but I really don't know if they'll be as tough a match-up as the Suns were. There defense is great, but they seemed to lose focus a lot in the series vs. Miami and their offense was terrible at times(against a mediocre defense). Think how sucky their offense will be against a good defense. I'm not saying this series will be easy, but we have proven that we are an elite team any way we play and that makes me comfortable. I predict we win in 5 hard fought games.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> I think Pistons are good, but I really don't know if they'll be as tough a match-up as the Suns were. There defense is great, but they seemed to lose focus a lot in the series vs. Miami and their offense was terrible at times(against a mediocre defense). Think how sucky their offense will be against a good defense. I'm not saying this series will be easy, but we have proven that we are an elite team any way we play and that makes me comfortable. I predict we win in 5 hard fought games.





I wouldn't say Miami has a mediocre defense. They aren't on the caliber of Detroit and San Antonio defensively, but they are better than a mediocre defensive team. 



Detroit has looked up-and-down this postseason, and I think we will be able to capatilize on that more than other teams. However, as I said before, our half court offense is going to have to be rolling to beat Detroit in this series.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

ezealen said:


> :curse: I'll have you know my three favorite players are foreigners: Emanuel Ginobilli, William Parker, and Timmothy Duncan! I don't know why I'm calling them by thier proper names! That's probably you're fault too! :curse:


I don't consider Duncan a foreigner. He played for team USA so he's all good.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I wouldn't say Miami has a mediocre defense. They aren't on the caliber of Detroit and San Antonio defensively, but they are better than a mediocre defensive team.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit has looked up-and-down this postseason, and I think we will be able to capatilize on that more than other teams. However, as I said before, our half court offense is going to have to be rolling to beat Detroit in this series.



I hope Pop will let us run in this series b/c it'll give us a big boost. Detroit's defense is good, but so is our transition offense. I wouldn't be suprised if this is the key to the series. Also Brent Barry/Robert Horry will be keys b/c of their 3 point shooting. I'm really not scared of the Pistons. They have too many mental lapses, have no dominating player, and have a very mediocre offense.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't mean to sound cocky or anything. I know I might have in my previous posts. I just don't think the Pistons are as good a team as the Suns were. We beat the Suns in 5, but it took us all we had every single game. I think it'll be similar to that in this series. Detroit is about as good offensively as they were defensively and vice-versa. We also match up well b/c we have two physical 7 footers, Manu and Parker. It'll be interesting to see who Bowen guards, and if he guards Rip, how Parker handles Billups down low. We have great team D though, so I'm not worried. I just don't think this Pistons team is as good as last years.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

Will definitely go to 6, maybe even 7 games. 

Not sure if I pick the Spurs. Kind of leaning towards the Pistons to be honest.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Up till now we haven't really had any try competition. I expect, or atleast hope, that will be different this time.
> 
> My prediction: Spurs in 6


Sounds about right to me. Spurs in six, maybe even less. Going to be a very winnable series for the Spurs in my opinion. Bring em on.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

The spurs are my second favourite team so i won't be as disappointed if you guys win the championship, as opposed to say the Heat  But I'm going to go with Pistons in 7 although i personally think its dead even due to matchup issues.

I know you guys are the favourites this year and rightfully so. Spurs have shown a lot of class and have embarassed other teams pretty solidly. Looking forward to a great series whichever way it goes. 

Btw the people who are saying this is going to be a boring *** series are the idiots, its that simple. I think the spurs and the pistons fans are among the very few teams that take real pride in their defense.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I don't consider Duncan a foreigner. He played for team USA so he's all good.


That doesn't even make scense.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

P33r~ said:


> The spurs are my second favourite team so i won't be as disappointed if you guys win the championship, as opposed to say the Heat .



I will. Alhough I have no problem with the Spurs them winning means us losing and I'm not ok with that. Although I can admit I'd rather them win than Miami. I think one of the key matchups is Parker vs. Billups. Penetrating point guards are a weakness of ours and not many guys are better at doing that than Parker, plus he has that little floater that he seems to get off everytime. On the flipside Parker has trouble with physical PG's and Billups is basically the epitome of the physical PG.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Being a Nuggets fan and a Western Conferance fan I think I'll root for the Spurs in this series (since they beat my Nugs). Although Billups played H.S. ball just minutes from where I lived. 

This is the *BEST* matchup for the finals. Although I'm not too sure how good the Pistons are. The Heat had some nagging injuries and Detroit snuck out in 7 games. The Spurs have crushed all comers. That defense is nasty. 

The biggest position battle for me is Manu vs. Prince. Both guys can drive and shoot the 3 ball. If Prince can cool Manu's offense (which nobody has really done yet) then the series will go 7 games and Detroit will have thier best opportunity to win the series.

It's easy to say, but whoever gets the best looks will win. And I think that Duncan will prove too much for Big Ben and Co. I love his bank shot, it's unguardable and he'll hit it all series.

Mark me down for Spurs in 6. 

But what a matchup.
Centers: Advantage *Pistons* (Big Ben vs. Nazr)

PF: Advantage *Even* (Duncan guarded by Big Ben and Rasheed & Dyess guarded by Horry and Nazr).

SF: Advantage *Even* (Prince vs. Manu)
SG: Advantage *Pistons* (Hamilton vs. Barry)
PG: Advantage *Even * (Billups vs. Parker)

I have no idea how the teams will guard eachother, but I think this might be about right. I know Duncan is better than perhaps the other 9 guys on the floor with him, but the Spurs don't really match up well against the Pistons PF's, unless Duncan guards them (which he probably will). On paper the Spurs are beatable, but in actual application Pop gels them to win. I thought on paper the Nugs had a better shot...I was wrong. Really wrong. :cheers:


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

This is the series I was hoping for in the finals. I just think that these two teams are the most fundamentally sound and well coached teams. I think it will be chess match between Pop and LB, who can adjust in game to get their scorers better shots and which team can bring the extra hustle, cause these teams are eerily similar.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

CJ said:



> I will. Alhough I have no problem with the Spurs them winning means us losing and I'm not ok with that. Although I can admit I'd rather them win than Miami.


That's what i was saying. It's not as if i won't be majorly disappointed, i sure would be. Just not AS disappointed as opposed to if some other team like the Heat or Suns had won.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

From what I've noticed on BBB.net the Spurs fans here are very classy and easy to talk basketball with. In that sense this series is already better than the Pistons/Heat!  I usually avoid other teams boards during playoff series mostly because of severe homerism and bandwagon fans, but I don't think I'll have any problem dropping by and giving my two cents here after games. I have tremondous respect for the Spurs, and obviously I'm hoping for the Pistons to win the series but if I had to pick a team to lose to it'd definitately be San Antonio. Hopefully we can keep this well-moderated between Pistons/Spurs fans, I don't expect any problems because both teams have fans that are generally able to keep their cool, avoid blowups, and for the most part just talk good b-ball. Good luck in the series!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

froggyvk said:


> From what I've noticed on BBB.net the Spurs fans here are very classy and easy to talk basketball with. In that sense this series is already better than the Pistons/Heat!  I usually avoid other teams boards during playoff series mostly because of severe homerism and bandwagon fans, but I don't think I'll have any problem dropping by and giving my two cents here after games. I have tremondous respect for the Spurs, and obviously I'm hoping for the Pistons to win the series but if I had to pick a team to lose to it'd definitately be San Antonio. Hopefully we can keep this well-moderated between Pistons/Spurs fans, I don't expect any problems because both teams have fans that are generally able to keep their cool, avoid blowups, and for the most part just talk good b-ball. Good luck in the series!


Well, actually I'm a huge homer for the spurs, but I also love Detroit. So my homerism shouldn't be a factor in this series :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

froggyvk said:


> From what I've noticed on BBB.net the Spurs fans here are very classy and easy to talk basketball with. In that sense this series is already better than the Pistons/Heat!  I usually avoid other teams boards during playoff series mostly because of severe homerism and bandwagon fans, but I don't think I'll have any problem dropping by and giving my two cents here after games. I have tremondous respect for the Spurs, and obviously I'm hoping for the Pistons to win the series but if I had to pick a team to lose to it'd definitately be San Antonio. Hopefully we can keep this well-moderated between Pistons/Spurs fans, I don't expect any problems because both teams have fans that are generally able to keep their cool, avoid blowups, and for the most part just talk good b-ball. Good luck in the series!





It's cool to see you guys in here. Yeah, we are a pretty good group in here. Small in numbers, but we've got some good fans posting in here. Of course, we can all be set off by certain things, but that applies to every team forum on these boards. All of you Detroit fans seem to be cool as well, I don't think I've ever had a problem with your fans on these boards. Hopefully there will be good sportsmanship all around in this series no matter who the victor is, so best of luck and drop by and give us some thoughts on the game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

CJ said:


> I will. Alhough I have no problem with the Spurs them winning means us losing and I'm not ok with that. Although I can admit I'd rather them win than Miami. I think one of the key matchups is Parker vs. Billups. Penetrating point guards are a weakness of ours and not many guys are better at doing that than Parker, plus he has that little floater that he seems to get off everytime. On the flipside Parker has trouble with physical PG's and Billups is basically the epitome of the physical PG.




The Parker/Billups matchup is going to be extrememly interesting. I fear that Detroit will just completely back off of him and force him to hit jumpers, and if Parker's jumpers aren't falling, it seems to effect his confidence and the rest of his overall game. I'm sure we will see a lot of Billups posting up Parker on the block, but as long as Parker makes him earn his baskets there's nothing you can do. 




I actually think Ginobili/Prince is the key matchup. Both will be guarding each other, and both are pretty critical in the half court offense. If Prince can keep Manu out of the paint and just overall limit him offensively, the Spurs half court offense is in big trouble.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

spurs in 5! hahah hopefully! i dont really care though as long as the spurs win... for some reason i think the spurs can take it easily, but u never know. about bill-ups/ parker match up, i dont think parker will be that great. billups is a bigger defender and parker usually has problems with bigger defenders. i don't think parker will shine, but manu will for sure this series. i can see it now, he'll be there a long side duncan. 

i just want the series to start already! it's taking wayyyyy too long, part of me wanted the suns/spurs series to be a little longer so we get to watch the spurs more! hahah


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> spurs in 5! hahah hopefully! i dont really care though as long as the spurs win... for some reason i think the spurs can take it easily, but u never know. about bill-ups/ parker match up, i dont think parker will be that great. billups is a bigger defender and parker usually has problems with bigger defenders. i don't think parker will shine, but manu will for sure this series. i can see it now, he'll be there a long side duncan.
> 
> i just want the series to start already! it's taking wayyyyy too long, part of me wanted the suns/spurs series to be a little longer so we get to watch the spurs more! hahah


 1 more day. Not much longer.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Best of luck for the San Antonio Spurs.

Rootin' for ya. :clap:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Best of luck for the San Antonio Spurs.
> 
> Rootin' for ya. :clap:


thanks for everyone for rooting for us and if not then thank yall all for being so classy. i welcome yall all here for the nba finals gms.

i think the series will not be a matchup series, i think that it will be who ever can play better as a team will become the nba champs, i love it how its the last two champs faceing off and pop vs brown and the players just seems like a great matchup

pridictions

Gm1 SPurs 101 pistons 94
gm2 Spurs 99 pistons 95
gm3 pistons 99 SPurs 90
GM4 this one i think could go either way but im going to say 
spurs 100 pistons99
gm5 pistons 98 spurs 89
gm6 SPurs 120 pistons 110

key match up manu/prince - prince has a harder time guarding quick defenders as like wade but a easyer time guarding players that are a little taller and rely on there jumper like kobe so that should be considerd,

key player- duncan- people are saying that the guards coaches and the majority of the match ups are even so it will come down to the best player on the floor.... Tim Duncan*note they sweept sheed in the 99 confrence finals
mvp pridiction tony parker

Spurs in 6 i could see them winning in 5 as easly as i see them winning in 7
GO SPURS GO


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the black bold guy frm espn is overratting the pistons so much :curse: o well they will see when we win tomrow


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> the black bold guy frm espn is overratting the pistons so much :curse: o well they will see when we win tomrow





I don't have a problem with hearing someone pick the Pistons to win it all, but Greg Anthony's takes are just hilarious. It's like he's playing for Detroit or something.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Good luck to both teams, but I"ll definitely be pulling for the Spurs to win this series.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

The Spurs can't lose, as long as Ginobili is in. How can you lose when you have Ginobili on your team... seriously...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I don't have a problem with hearing someone pick the Pistons to win it all, but Greg Anthony's takes are just hilarious. It's like he's playing for Detroit or something.


ditto i have alot of respect for detroit and im not shocked if someone picks pistons(besides woai lol) but anthony seemed like he was on there payroll


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I missed it. What was Greg Anthony saying?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What's funny is that Anthony was claiming stuff like Horry is the only guy who can shoot on the Spurs, and he was talking about the Spurs/Pistons matchup back in December and was saying "Ben Wallace wasn't in game shape, and Antoino Mcdyess was still recovering) or something like that. Basically, he's saying the Spurs lucked into a win back in December, but the thing is that game doesn't matter anyway.



Oh well. Like I said, it doesn't kill me to see someone pick against the Spurs, but it's funny listening to Greg Anthony on the Spurs. He's never liked the Spurs and has always picked against them winning the title.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What's funny is that Anthony was claiming stuff like Horry is the only guy who can shoot on the Spurs, and he was talking about the Spurs/Pistons matchup back in December and was saying "Ben Wallace wasn't in game shape, and Antoino Mcdyess was still recovering) or something like that. Basically, he's saying the Spurs lucked into a win back in December, but the thing is that game doesn't matter anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Like I said, it doesn't kill me to see someone pick against the Spurs, but it's funny listening to Greg Anthony on the Spurs. He's never liked the Spurs and has always picked against them winning the title.


Sounds like I should be glad I missed it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I guess we can use this thread for articles related to the series. Why not?



'Big Dog' plays more like guard dog 






> 'Big Dog' plays more like guard dog
> Web Posted: 06/10/2005 12:00 AM CDT
> 
> Mike Monroe
> ...





After the game, the guy was lifting weights. That's incredible, considering this guy never has had a good rep for being a hard worker. That just shows his dedication.



Oh yeah, I can't believe he only played 6 minutes. It seemed like he played more than that, because his impact was pretty awesome. 3 blocks, 2 boards, and a monster jam in just 6 minutes of play. What a signing this was.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Long ago, Barry knew Spurs were the right choice 





> Long ago, Barry knews Spurs were the right choice
> 
> June 11, 2005
> By Chris Bernucca
> ...





Pretty cool. Duncan was in the gym working out in July, and when Brent Barry saw that he knew he made the right decision. Good story.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Horry matches Jordan: With a high-arching 3-point shot from the left corner with 2:50 remaining Sunday, Robert Horry tied Michael Jordan for the all-time lead in 3-pointers made in NBA Finals games.
> 
> Both players have 42 3-pointers, and Horry has at least two more games to pass Jordan.
> 
> Jordan has another distinction Horry would love to match: six NBA championships. Horry has five, two with the Houston Rockets and three with the Los Angeles Lakers.


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/.../MYSA061305.6S.BKNspurs.notebook.41bed59.html 




Mr. June. He's 1 three pointer away from having made the most 3 pointers in NBA Finals history. 



Boy am I glad we have him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha I like your sig Koko. But he is a flopper. Come on now lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Haha I like your sig Koko. But he is a flopper. Come on now lol




He is a flopper. Have I ever denied that?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i cant say it enough on how tomrows gm will impact the series, last night was a very pivital gm but tomrow if we win we go 3-0 have 2gms at home and 2gms away to win 1 gm i think we can do that so tomrow we gotta pull the steam out of pistons


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i cant say it enough on how tomrows gm will impact the series, last night was a very pivital gm but tomrow if we win we go 3-0 have 2gms at home and 2gms away to win 1 gm i think we can do that so tomrow we gotta pull the steam out of pistons






I think Game 2 was much more significant than Game 3 will be. Game 3 will still be huge though, because Detroit has come back to win the last two sereis being down 2-1. This is a team that responds well, so hopefully we'll get at least one win. Of course we'd all like 2, but we absolulety have to win one.



Game 4 will be be more important than Game 3 as well, because the series could either be 2-2, 3-1, or 4-0.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> He is a flopper. Have I ever denied that?


So are you making fun of him? lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> So are you making fun of him? lol


I'm missing the funny part in your post... He's not making fun of him. Ginobilli is a flopper, he's just not as much of a flopper as everyone's making him out to be.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> So are you making fun of him? lol




Are you making fun of him? 





He's a damn good player, so I couldn't care less if he's a flopper.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

As Koko said a while ago, Game 4 is going to be very important. We'll either be going up 3-1 or be tied at 2-2. There's a very big difference there. Detroit can either bring themselves back in it or we can almost gurantee a victory. Game 4 may be the most important game of the series.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

ezealen said:


> As Koko said a while ago, Game 4 is going to be very important. We'll either be going up 3-1 or be tied at 2-2. There's a very big difference there. Detroit can either bring themselves back in it or we can almost gurantee a victory. Game 4 may be the most important game of the series.


Agreed. 

Also, the spurs have already had their mandatory ugly game in the series, so I'm feeling confident for game 4.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we cant let them do to us as they did to the heat we need to go 3-1 cause gm 5 is in detroit not sa.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hopefully this bad game will be erased and the team will come back re-focused in Game 4. We had the same problems in Game 3 that we had in Games 1 and 2, turnovers and defensive boards. Those two things have to be corrected/fixed if they want to win Game 4.


----------

